# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  مشکل در add کردن web reference در دلفی 2009

## Saeed_m_Farid

سلام
من وب سرویسي دارم که با #C نوشته شده و با دلفی 2006 دارم ازش استفاده میکنم ولی همون WSDL یا اصلا هر کدوم از وب سرویسهام رو که تو دلفی 2009 میخوام به پروژم اضافه کنم disco.exe یه ارور با مضمون  Fail to create process میده که نمیدونم میشه از Web Reference ای که تو 2006 درست میشه استفاده کرد یا مه؟ 
اگه کسی با این مشکل برخورد کرده لطفا منو راهنمایی کنه...

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

اگه کسی از دوستان عزيز با این مشکل برخورد نکرده هم کمک کنه ممنون میشم، 
من  دات نت فریم ورکهای 1و 2و 3.5 رو نصب دارم رو سیستم ...
اگه فقط بدونم مشکل از دات نت فریم ورک یا خود دلفی CodeGear نیست کمک بزرگی واسه منه؛ واقعیش اصلا اگه این یه مشکل عمومی باشه من نمیتونم برم رو 2009 چون من تو پروژه هام خیلی به وب سرویسها وابسته ام ...

----------


## accpascal

من قبلا از وب سرویسهای C#‎ در دلفی استفاده کرده ام به این صورت که ابتدا یک پروژه دلف نت ایجاد می کردم سپس وب سرویس را به این پروژه Add web reference  می کردم بعد از آن در پروژه اصلی یعنی در دلفی 2007 از یونیت ایجاد شده استفاده می کردم و جواب هم می داد
شما هم امتحان کن

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

مشکل دقیقا همین Add web reference هست، اگه به تصویر ضمیمه دقت کنی همون جا که میخوام رفرنس رو add کنم دلفی 2009 ارور میده و من با هیچکدوم از دلفی های دیگه یا خود VS.Net این مشکل رو ندارم منظورم این بود که همچین باگی تو فروم های دلفی 2009 گزارش نشده یا patch خاصی واسه اون در نیومده؟

----------


## accpascal

من برای آزمایش همین الان یک پروژه delphi.net  در دلفی 2009 ایجاد کرده و یک سرویس وب که با C#‎ نوشته شده بود را Add WebReference کردم و مشکلی پیش نیامد
ببین شاید خود وب سرویس شما مشکل دارد

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

ممنون 
ولی آخه 1 وب سرویسم یا 2 تاش مشکل داره (که نداره چون الان تو 17-18 تا شهر همین وب سرویس زیر بار) من با هر چی دارم تست میکنم همین مشکل رو دارم، شاید نسخه دلفی چه میدونم مشکل داره ؟؟!! :اشتباه: 
این نسخه ای که من دارم استفاده میکنم :
دلفی دات نت 2009 مال CodeGear RAD Studio نسخه اش هم 12.0.3163.16897

----------


## accpascal

با دلفی 2006 تست کن چون من با اون هم تست کرده ام
ضمنا اگر میشه فایل های وب سرویسو بذار

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> با دلفی 2006 تست کن چون من با اون هم تست کرده ام


من كه عرض كردم با دلفی 5 الي 2007 مشكلي ايجاد نميشه فقط همين 2009 كه هيچ WSDL اي رو نميتونه Import كنه تصوير خطايي هم كه ميده (تو پست اوليه) ضميمه كردم 



> من برای آزمایش همین الان یک پروژه delphi.net در دلفی 2009 ایجاد کرده و یک سرویس وب که با C#‎ نوشته شده بود را Add WebReference کردم و مشکلی پیش نیامد
> ببین شاید خود وب سرویس شما مشکل دارد


با تمام وب سرويسهاي وي بي و سي شارپ و حتي C++‎.Net (كه بازم تاكيد ميكنم دارن كار ميكنن) هم تست كردم بازم disco.exe ارور ميده؛ حتي از بچه هاي جاوا كارمون هم URL وب سرويسشون رو گرفتم و همون URL اي كه تو 2006 داره كار ميكنه اينجا WSDL اش درست نميشه.
ضمنا خود وب سرویس از چه لحاظ ممكنه مشكل داشته باشه؟ ما يه ضرب المثل داريم بين خودمون كه وقتي يه جايي يه پروژه به هيچ صراطي مستقيم نباشه ميگيم شهرش خرابه؛ حرف شما هم يه جورايي شبيه اينه ... {البته شوخي  :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج: }
ممكنه بگين نسخه دلفي شما چنده؟



> ضمنا اگر میشه فایل های وب سرویسو بذار


متاسفانه اين امكان رو هم ندارم  :افسرده:  چون سيستم زير باره و مسئوليت داره واسم، ببخشيد ...

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

از اساتيد عزيز ديگه هم اگه تو دلفي 2009 تون ميتونين يه وب سرويس رو به web reference تون add كنيد به من بگيد بيزحمت تا از مشكل داشتن دلفي 2009 خودم مطمئن شم.

ضمنا من بازم فكر ميكنم به اين تاپيكهاي فرعي داره بي محلي ميشه، همه يه جايي تو اون تاپيك شلوغها پست ميدن و جواب ميگيرن ميرن و ما همينجا داريم دور خودمون ميچرخيم ...
چون فكر نميكنم سوال فوق فني اي پرسيده باشم كه فقط يكي از دوستان بتونه در موردش صحبت كنه. جناب مديران به فكر ما بچه خوبا هم باشين كه دوست نداريم روال درستي رو كه در پيش گرفتين به هم بزنيم ممنون ...

----------


## vcldeveloper

من محض آزمایش چندتا از WebServiceهای موجود در XMethod را با دلفی 2009 Import کردم. به مشکلی در هنگام Import برنخوردم. نسخه دلفی 2009 من 12.0.3210 هست.

----------


## accpascal

> ضمنا خود وب سرویس از چه لحاظ ممكنه مشكل داشته باشه؟ ما يه ضرب المثل داريم بين خودمون كه وقتي يه جايي يه پروژه به هيچ صراطي مستقيم نباشه ميگيم شهرش خرابه؛ حرف شما هم يه جورايي شبيه اينه ... {البته شوخي }
> ...


 دکترا وقتی تو چیزی می مونن می گن عصبیه(شوخی :قهقهه: )
ورژن دلفی 2009 من 12.0.3163.16897 می باشد که همانگونه که گفتم با وب سرویس های C#‎  مشکلی ندارد

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

دلفی 2006 هنوز با وب سرویس ها مشکل داشت. در نسخه 2007 ببعد اون مشکلات برطرف شده اند.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> دلفی 2006 هنوز با وب سرویس ها مشکل داشت. در نسخه 2007 ببعد اون مشکلات برطرف شده اند.


سلام جناب DelphiAssistant :
بنده با 2006 و قبليهاش هم اين مشكل رو نداشتم و منظورتون رو از مشكل داشت نميدونم در چه مورديه؛ اگه مشكلش رو واسه من باز كنين شايد گره از مشكل ديرينه من هم باز بشه.

در مورد وب سرويسها من فقط تو BCB6، متغير Rio‌ اي كه new ميكردم بعضي وقتها تو بعضي Thread هام ميتركيد! يعني هم اشاره گر خودش NULL ميشد و هم ميزد تمام اشاره گرهاي thread رو invalid ميكرد و بالطبع تمام روال thread بهم ميريخت! واسه همين اومدم تو دلفي 2006 يه كنسول ارتباطي با وب سرويسم نوشتم و يه كاري كردم كه هنوزم توش موندم : يعني بازاء هر درخواست كاربر مجبورم منتظر شم تا با پايپينگ مقدار خروجي برنامه كنسولي كه با 2006 نوشتم بگيرم. درضمن نميتونم همه برنامه رو ببرم رو 2006 بعلت اينكه شديدا درگير سخت افزارم و اين دلفي جديدا خيلي دست آدم رو ميبندن قسمتهاي قبلي با همون BCB هست ...

من اين CodeGear RAD Studio 2009 Architect Edition كه تو فروشگاه برنامه نويس قرار دادين گرفتم كه هنوز دستم نرسيده و اميدوارم مشكلم اينجوري رفع بشه.

با تشكر.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

سلام
جناب كرامتي و كشاورز من واسه اطمينان از نسخه دلفي 2009؛ همون DVD سايت برنامه نويس رو تهيه كردم، و با كمال تعجب دوباره همون خطاي disco رو دريافت كردم!
نميدونم گفتم يا نه ولي اكثر وب سرويسهاي ما با دات نت نسخه 1.1 نوشته شدن و يه نمونه wsdl‌ از دو تاشون رو ميذارم كه اگه محبت كنيد با اينها هم يه تستي بكنيد كه مشكل نداشته باشن (همين wsdl‌ ها با 2006 دارن كار ميكنن) . لازم بذكره كه بنده با كمال شرمندگي كماكان قادر به استفاده از نسخه 2009 دلفي نيستم و خيلي مشتاقم كه بتونم از شر اين مشكل خلاص شم، ديگه دارم مطمئن ميشم دلفي 2009 با وب سرويسهاي دات نت مشكل داره! واقعا ديگه از جستجوي سايتهاي مختلف هم خسته شدم.
اگه فكر ميكنيد مشكل حل نميشه يا اصلا همچين چيزي وجود خارجي نداره بگيد تا از خير نسخه 2009 بگذريم، ضمنا اگه ميشه مزاياي نسخه 2009 دلفي رو به نسبت به نسخه 2006 در مورد وب سرويسها بفرماييد.

باتشكر

----------


## vcldeveloper

من اون دو تا WSDL را بدون مشکل در دلفی 2009 (Win32) تونستم Import کنم، و کلاس های مربوطه ساخته شدند.

در دلفی 2009 دات نت هم هر دو بدون مشکل به Web References اضافه شدند.

من همچنین در دلفی 2009 ( Win32) فایل WSDL مربوطه را با RemObjects SDK هم، که سازگاری بیشتری با وب سرویس های دات نت داره، Import کردم، و ایرادی گرفته نشد.

البته بطور کلی پشتیبانی از وب سرویس ها در دلفی، حتی دلفی 2009 چندان رضایت بخش نیست، و من خودم همین چند وقت پیش وب سرویسی نوشته بودم که با دلفی 2009 کار نمی کرد، ولی در دلفی 7 تا حدودی (نه کاملا) کار می کرد. این حوزه از جمله حوزه هایی هست که CodeGear چندان روش کار نکرده! وقتی هم که صحبت استفاده از وب سرویس های سایر سکوها میشه، اوضاع خراب تر میشه. پیاده سازی Soap توسط دلفی که مشکل داره، استاندارد نه چندان واضح Soap هم باعث شده هر شرکتی برداشت خودش را از آن داشته باشه، و وب سرویس های سکوهای مختلف سازگاری چندانی با هم نداشته باشند.

فعلا رفتم سراغ RemObjects SDK، به امید آنکه پیاده سازی بهتر، و سازگاری بیشتری را در نوشتن وب سرویس، و استفاده از آن در دلفی فراهم کند.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> من اون دو تا WSDL را بدون مشکل در دلفی 2009 (Win32) تونستم Import کنم، و کلاس های مربوطه ساخته شدند.
> 
> در دلفی 2009 دات نت هم هر دو بدون مشکل به Web References اضافه شدند.


یعنی چطوریه که من نمیتونم؟! تمام مراحل کارایی که میکنم رو کپچر کردم اگه یه نگاهی بندازین ببینین همون مراحله؟ از چی میتونه باشه؟ دقیقا همین مراحل رو تو دلفی 2006 هم انجام میدم No Problem! 
ضمنا میشه بگید دات نت چه نسخه ای رو سیستمتون هست؟ شاید از نسخه دات نت باشه! 




> من همچنین در دلفی 2009 ( Win32) فایل WSDL مربوطه را با RemObjects SDK هم، که سازگاری بیشتری با وب سرویس های دات نت داره، Import کردم، و ایرادی گرفته نشد.


میشه درمورد RemObjects SDK یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین، یه feature از دلفیه یا نرم افزار جداست؟ اگه در این مورد هم یه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم.

با تشکر از توجه شما.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میشه درمورد RemObjects SDK یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین، یه future از دلفیه یا نرم افزار جداست؟


یک فریم ورک هست که بصورت مجموعه کامپوننت روی دلفی نصب میشه. محصول شرکت RemObjects هست. می تونید توی سایت RemObjects درباره اش بیشتر مطالعه کنید.



> تمام مراحل کارایی که میکنم رو کپچر کردم اگه یه نگاهی بندازین ببینین همون مراحله؟


بله، همین مراحل هست، ولی با توجه به پیام خطایی که میده، انگار اصلا نمیتونه برنامه مربوط به WSDL Importer دات نت را اجرا کنه.




> ضمنا میشه بگید دات نت چه نسخه ای رو سیستمتون هست؟ شاید از نسخه دات نت باشه!


احتمال اینکه از دات نت باشه زیاده. روی سیستم من 1.1 و 2.0 نصب هستند. دلفی 2007 و 2009 نیاز به 2.0 یا بالاتر دارند.

----------

